# Question - newly Type 1 AND pregnant!



## mitchey (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anybody could help me. I am just over 9 weeks pregnant and also found out I was type 1 diabetic at the same time - PHEW!  Luckily my HBac1 for the months prior to my pregnancy were 5.3 (I think its lucky I?m a keen yoga bunny and gym going who doesn?t eat much rubbish or carbs!).  I?ve been given insulin to inject prior to evening meals as of last week and I?m just getting the hang of that now although my post breakfast and pre lunch reading seem to have increase as a result?!?  My current HBac1 is mid to high 5s.   My real question is this:  are my daily high spikes (around one to two a day max of between 7 ? 8.5) more damaging to the fetus than the HBac1?  I want to be happy that my HBac1 is low but the spikes worry me when they happen.  

Any help/insight from the more experienced women would be very gratefully received!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Mitchey, welcome to the forum  I'm not an experienced woman so I'll leave the advice to others who are  How much insulin are you taking in the evenings and what insulin is it?


----------



## mitchey (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Northerner!

Than you for replying!  Eeeer, I'm not sure what type (is that terrible?!)  I'm using a pen type injector and I'm starting off on '5' - not very technical am I?!

Any insight from others gratefully received, it's a constant source of worry tome!!!


----------



## astbury1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi sorry am unsure about this but will be interested to see the answers as I wanting to try for a baby but mine needs to be drastically sorted out first. I was wondering how were you diagnosed as your BG's dont actually seem that high to me?



mitchey said:


> Hello Northerner!
> 
> Than you for replying!  Eeeer, I'm not sure what type (is that terrible?!)  I'm using a pen type injector and I'm starting off on '5' - not very technical am I?!
> 
> Any insight from others gratefully received, it's a constant source of worry tome!!!


----------



## mitchey (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello!

Well, I had a miscarriage abut 8 yrs ago and they found that my BG was VERY high afterwards so they *think* that may have caused it.  I was told when I tried to conceive again I shoudl come to the diabetes clinic so they coudl monitor me.  Luckily I conceived immediately and I knew I was pregnant a week before I could test as my blod sugar shut up fo no reason!  They are very confused as to what is happending though as it can;t be gestational and apparently its rare to be diagnoses with Type 1 at my age (39).  As I said, I'm very active and eat VERY healthily so that may have kep them lower than if I hadn't - if yousee what I mean? But still a mystery to the Dr's and I'm having ongoing testing to get to the bottom of it . ..


----------



## mitchey (Oct 2, 2012)

Should hagve added - that very rare random tests between the two pregnancies showed good BG's.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

mitchey said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well, I had a miscarriage abut 8 yrs ago and they found that my BG was VERY high afterwards so they *think* that may have caused it.  I was told when I tried to conceive again I shoudl come to the diabetes clinic so they coudl monitor me.  Luckily I conceived immediately and I knew I was pregnant a week before I could test as my blod sugar shut up fo no reason!  They are very confused as to what is happending though as it can;t be gestational and apparently its rare to be diagnoses with Type 1 at my age (39).  As I said, I'm very active and eat VERY healthily so that may have kep them lower than if I hadn't - if yousee what I mean? But still a mystery to the Dr's and I'm having ongoing testing to get to the bottom of it . ..



I was 49 when diagnosed and also very active (should have been running a marathon that week!), so Type 1 can strike suddenly and at any age. We actually did a straw poll here and discovered that quite a large number of our members were diagnosed later in life, or misdiagnosed first as Type 2 but didn't respond to the usual treatment for that. There is a slow-onset Type 1 known as LADA (Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adulthood), also called Type 1.5.


----------



## mitchey (Oct 2, 2012)

Really?!  I had no idea! They have mentioned a few different possibilities but it's difficult to take so much in at the moment.  That's very interestig though, thank you


----------



## rachelha (Oct 2, 2012)

mitchey said:


> Really?!  I had no idea! They have mentioned a few different possibilities but it's difficult to take so much in at the moment.  That's very interestig though, thank you



I would try not to worry about your blood sugar highs, they are not that high at all.   They almost fit within the guidelines for pregnancy, which are:

Fasting blood glucose targets between 3.5 and 5.9 mmol/l
One hour after meals blood glucose target below 7.8mmol/l 

Are you taking folic acid?  Pregnant diabetics are meant to take a high dose of folic acid 5mg a day.  You get this on prescription as it is alot higher than other non-d pregant people take.  

It is prolonged high levels (in the 'teens) that cause problems to babies.  My hba1c was around 6.5 whilst pregnant, but I had regular spikes in the 'teens and was told to try not to stress about it too much (alot easier said than doen).



There was someone on a course with me once who was diagnosed as type one when she was pregnant.  She went on to have 2 healthy kids.


----------



## mitchey (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Rachel!

Thank you for replying, that's exactly what I wanted to hear!  I feel alot better now.  I see the Diabetic Dr every other week at the hospital and they have told me not to worry as they're not very high but I still do and wonder if they're just trying to keep me calm, hahaha!!
Yes, the first thing they did was give me a prescription for a 5mg a day tablet which I've been taking every morning, although I wasn't taking any before getting pregnant, but realise I can't do anything about that now.

Thanks again, I genuinely feel ALOT better now 

x


----------



## Medusa (Oct 2, 2012)

hi i was diagnosed as type one at about ten weeks into my first pregnancy so can identify with you


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

EastEnders actress Hannah Waterman was diagnosed Type 1 during her pregnancy - she was in her mid-30s:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2011/12/06/hannah-waterman-diabetes-baby_n_1131036.html


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2012)

Think you are sposed to be on Vit D in preg now as well, aren't you?


----------



## mitchey (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies, it's been really helpful and I don't feel so alone or that I'm doing my unborn baby any damage!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 3, 2012)

mitchey said:


> Thank you for all your replies, it's been really helpful and I don't feel so alone or that I'm doing my unborn baby any damage!



Hello, and welcome! 

You've had some fab advice already, so I can't add much. 8.5 at one hour post meals wouldn't concern me too much, altho if it was at two hours post I'd want to check the one hour to see how that was faring, if you see what I mean?

There's a very fine line in pregnancy, in my experience (I'm 23w into a 2nd) between getting post meals bang on and not having too many hypos a couple of hours later. 

trophywench, I'm not sure vit D is across the board - I've certainly not been told to take it, and I'm on everything else under the sun!


----------



## mitchey (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Monkey!

Thank you for that, yes I feel better beign told that. My high ones (ie 8.5) tend to come down VERY quickly within 15mins of taking them so that sounds good!  

I'm only taking folic Acid.  I was taking pregnacare as well but my midwife said I only really needed Folic Acid?!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 3, 2012)

You might find in time that injecting a bit ealrier before meals helps with the post-meal readings - I  try and do 30mins pre-breakfast now and 15min pre other meals, whereas when not pregnant I can inject fine after eating. 

Folic acid sounds good - there seems to be a lot of variety in how long you take it for, but I've been to keep on til delivery this time, and am also on 75mg aspirin daily to help prevent high blood pressure. (that's only because of being diabetic, no other history.)

Anyway - keep asking, we're all in this together and will do what we can to be helpful.


----------



## mitchey (Oct 4, 2012)

Good morning,

That's interesting about the folic acid, I think my current prescription runs out when I hit 12weeks (soonish!) so I may ask if I can another one - as it won't do any harm!!!

Interesting about the timing of injections as I was told to do it 10mins beforehand and I left it too late the other night and I had a high reading which pusszled me.  I will try 15mins beforehand, I've also put it up a ittle which has made a big difference


----------



## mitchey (Oct 4, 2012)

ETA:  My blood pressure is SERIOUSLY low!!!!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Oct 8, 2012)

mitchey said:


> Hello Northerner!
> 
> Than you for replying!  Eeeer, I'm not sure what type (is that terrible?!)  I'm using a pen type injector and I'm starting off on '5' - not very technical am I?!
> 
> Any insight from others gratefully received, it's a constant source of worry tome!!!




Is is definitely an insulin, not another type of injectable treatment? Byetta or Victoza are often started on 5mg, hence my wondering. No idea if they are used in pregnancy though.

I have never been pregnant with diabetes but from what I have read if Type 1 then things can be all over the place - is it definitely Type 1 and not Type 2 they have said you are?


----------



## mitchey (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I am just back from my two weekly appointment at the hospital this morning and they had my blood results. I am definitely Type 1 diabetic (not gestational). In addition to my insulin injection (it’s definitely Insulin - Novo something or other?!) pre dinner I’ve now also been put on a 2nd insulin injection as well – it’s a cloudy slow release insulin that I have to inject before bed and first thing in the morning.  Hopefully this will help bring my morning readings down as they are currently mid to high 5’s and they said they’d like to see them lower   MY HBac1 is currently 5.5 I think so all my hard work has paid off


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

Not sure what the cloudy insulin is - what does it say on the box? Perhaps it's a mixed insulin, I'm sure I've heard some of the 'old-timers'  talk about cloudy mixed insulins! I'm surprised they are concerned to bring down morning levels of mid to high 5s as they are not far from spot on as they are and I would have thought more insulin might bring a risk of having waking levels a bit too much on the low side. Will you be reporting in your levels so that they can monitor you give you any adjustments that might be necessary?

Your HbA1c is excellent too! (In fact, it's the same as my last two ).

Hope things go well for you on the new regime


----------



## mitchey (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Northerner!  Yes, they have warned me about hypo's and I'm recording my sugars 6 times a day.  I start the new regime tonight and I've been told to call them in a few days to let them know how I'm getting on (or earlier of I have any problems).  The cloudy stuff is called 'Isophane insulin and the other one is called Humalog - I just had a quick look


----------



## Medusa (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi it is going back twelve years but i was on a cloudy mixed insulin when pregnant first time.... cant remember why but they thought it was better at the time..... at least you are having and going to the regular appointments that is really important as they can fine tune your dosages of insulin and make sure you get all the scans etc you need


----------



## mitchey (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello!

Thanks for replying.  Yes, I believe it helps to maintain background control of blood glucose throughout the day, then the other rinsulin I will take just before dinner as I have been getting my spikes after that meal (generally but not exlusively) ).  I do feel that they've taken great care of me thus far, especially in the light of the fact my blood sugars don't sound too terrible from what you ladies have been saying!  I'm just praying that my babys development hasn't suffered at all.


----------

